
How would you run a software company if you had enough time? - theoengland
https://cucumber.io/blog/2016/05/23/cucumber-ltd-story-so-far
======
SCAQTony
The three Vitruvian values of architecture would be the standard for any
software we would ship: Quality, Function, Beauty.

I know that "serving no wine before it's time" is a dated strategy but that's
the way we would roll. (Look how messy iOS9 rollouts have been.)

It would be smartphone oriented and designed to help the desperate and
disenfranchised via services at large. (Shelter, water/food, drug rehab,
mental health, education jobs. etc.)

I would "monetize it" or generate the funds to support the software via
donations so ultimately it would be a non-profit.

------
bexcite
24 hour mob sounds like a plausible working model.

Will be interesting to learn is there any team who've tried a 24h format?

